# Er Y'all from Wichita??????



## Sigung86 (Jul 2, 2002)

I just noticed a few of you, well, one anyway, Brian Hunter, are from Wichita... My wife and I are going to be there probably at least the 12th and 13th of July... Might be kind of fun to hook up and meet some of the bruthas and sistas!!!!

Let me know where and how!

Take care,

Dan


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 2, 2002)

Mr. Farmer,

Me and Jeff are in Wichita, it would not be a problem to hook up I work split shifts with wierd days off and we are short alot of officers but if you give me a heads up as to what you are planning I can make arrangements i will probably have a bunch of overtime from the 4th weekend that i can adjust out... We love meeting new kenpo people this is what its all about!!

While you are here you ought to go check out Tom Kellys school if you are in the area and you have a chance...I dont currently attend but youd get a chance to meet a good kenpo senior hes old school and knows his stuff and teaches it right.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 2, 2002)

Doesn't Mr. Tom Kelly live and teach in that area?


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 2, 2002)

see above


----------



## Zoran (Jul 2, 2002)

oops, that'll teach me to read the whole thread. duh:toilclaw:


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 3, 2002)

We would love to meet you that would be cool.
If you want to go to Tom Kelly's school you could go on That Saturday because he has a class in the morning.


----------



## shawn monday (Jul 3, 2002)

we also have twoamerican kenpo schools in kc....myself and myteacher and i know brian and jeff real,well


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 4, 2002)

Is this shawn monday character??  Why is he saying that?   




Just kidding!  Hey shawn!  How was your trip here?  I heard it was pretty eventful...


----------



## bubba (Jul 4, 2002)

Dear Jeff,

Congratulations on your Black Belt.  I am sure that you really did deserve it.  But please help me out.  I am not sure I am familiar with LTKKA.  As to my knowlege, I thought that you trained under Mr. Tom Kelly.  I hope you can continue in the ART and seek the TRUE meaning.  Just remember this,  The Belt doesn't mean a thing if you can't back what it represents.


----------



## shawn monday (Jul 4, 2002)

Jeff got his black belt from me...Im a charter scholl for LTKKA and jeff has so much passsion for the art that I see him taking his understanding of kenpo to another level....Shawn Monday


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bubba _
> 
> *Dear Jeff,
> 
> Congratulations on your Black Belt.  I am sure that you really did deserve it.  But please help me out.  I am not sure I am familiar with LTKKA.  As to my knowlege, I thought that you trained under Mr. Tom Kelly.  I hope you can continue in the ART and seek the TRUE meaning.  Just remember this,  The Belt doesn't mean a thing if you can't back what it represents. *





Being as I sat on the test you mentioned, I was very impressed with his abilities, along with the rest that tested that evening.    I'm sure Jeff,  from what I saw,  can certainly back up wearing the belt.     If you're not familiar with Larry Tatum and his org. then you can go to www.ltatum.com and look around, especially on the magazine articles, they say alot.     He's also got some great videos with more on the way.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## shawn monday (Jul 4, 2002)

thanks for the backup clyde

have a awsome kenpo day.........shawn


----------



## shawn monday (Jul 4, 2002)

obviously mr bubba hadit in his heart to tell me about my students passion..obviously mr kelly did something wrong and jeff came to kansas city to see me.if i am wrong then have the heart and correct me..............shawn monday


----------



## bubba (Jul 4, 2002)

I would like to know how many years you put into making Jeff '' The Passionate student that he is''  Or did he just show up and you promote him.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 4, 2002)

> Congratulations on your Black Belt. I am sure that you really did deserve it. But please help me out. I am not sure I am familiar with LTKKA. As to my knowlege, I thought that you trained under Mr. Tom Kelly. I hope you can continue in the ART and seek the TRUE meaning. Just remember this, The Belt doesn't mean a thing if you can't back what it represents.




Thanks for the Congrats Bubba.  Testing in front of a bunch of people that don't know you at all is quite stressful.  
LTKKA is a great organization and i met Mr. Tatum and Clyde personally and was very impressed with them both.  My current instructor Shawn is great as a person, friend and instructor.  I am honored to know him as well as Mr. Tatum and Clyde.  
It is good to see you on here bubba, and i hope we see more from you on this board. 
The chain of events were my decision...And i am responsible for my actions.  Bubba if you have any more questions, comments or concerns, please feel free to call me or email me.  You know how to find me.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 4, 2002)

> I would like to know how many years you put into making Jeff '' The Passionate student that he is'' Or did he just show up and you promote him.




Hey now,

My passion stems from myself.  There is no one out there that can make me like or dislike anything.  I knew i loved Kenpo within the first few classes i attended and as time has gone on my passion has only grew.  
I felt my options were to quit Kenpo all together, or find another place to train.  Shawn happened to be the one i found.  I don't believe he would have promoted me if he didn't think i deserved it.  He isn't that type.  Obviously Shawn wasn't the only one who felt that way.  The board of Black Belts i tested in front of obviously felt the same way.  Again, Bubba, please get a hold of me for any reason.  Thanks.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bubba _
> 
> *I would like to know how many years you put into making Jeff '' The Passionate student that he is''  Or did he just show up and you promote him. *




I've found, especially lately, that people are finding the LTKKA at just the right time in their Kenpo journey.    I know I did, but that was 12 years ago, and I needed more than my instructor could/would offer.   I'm always happy to see them come in with a great attitude and severe hunger for knowledge  they didn't even know existed.     I have seen these gentlemen personally and can attest not only to their skills, but also their desire to take the Kenpo system further than they had anticipated.      Hopefully, you will do the same where you are and be happpy.


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kirk (Jul 5, 2002)

Clyde ... this forum seems to be fairly successful at staying out
of political fights and what not.  I like it this way! Also note that 
I'm just a beginner.  I know nothing.  But the newest kenpoist that tries to do any amount of learning outside their school hears 
all kinds of stuff. The politics, anger, jealousy, rumors and what 
are pretty darned hard to avoid.  Just please understand that I'm 
legitimately curious.  I know these allegations would be denied, 
or a story will be behind them, and I'm curious about the story.  

What I've heard was:

1) Mr Tatum has NO pictures of Mr Parker in his dojo whatsoever
2) Mr Tatum doesn't publicly give credit to Mr Parker in any 
fashion.
3) Mr Tatum self promoted himself from 6th, to 10th.
4) Mr Tatum's style of kenpo focuses on speed and not on power.
5) Mr Tatum claims that he was told directly by Mr Parker that he
was told directly by Mr Parker that he was to take over in the
event of his passing, but didn't have the chance to say it publicly,
before he died.  (conflict with # 2)
6) Mr Tatum has refused to be associated with collective senior
associations, or other kenpo organizations at all.
7) Holds little regard for Dan Inosanto's abilities.   Supposedly
when in his dojo, and asked where Mr Inosanto's school was,
he replied with .. "Who??"
8) Feels Mr Planas' kenpo has a lot of "holes" in it.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Clyde ... this forum seems to be fairly successful at staying out
> of political fights and what not.  I like it this way! Also note that
> ...




If you are merely a beginner, why all the questions about Mr.  Tatum?     Someone has obviously skewed your views about him and misdirected you, and to honest, I could care less.    I wasn't getting political but attesting to what I know about Jeff and Shown.    Someone asked and I responded, just getting in my two cents worth on how I feel about Shawn and Jeff and the rest of the crew in KC (you guys rock).     You have just brought up the mudslinging campaign and I for one won't be part of it except to say Larry was promoted to 7th by Mr. Parker, and one of only 12 to have been.      I would suggest you check your sources before participating in any libelous statements.


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kirk (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Dude, I wasn't accusing you of a thing, honest!  
I was asking, because you're highly ranked in his 
organization.

They would be libelous if I claimed the points to be fact.
I did NOT do that, and didn't intend on it!  If some mud
slinging campaign exists, I am NOT a part of it.  All I asked
was that it be addressed.  No one has skewed my views,
I didn't say that I buy into any of this.  

You're new here .. you haven't seen me addressing other
things I've heard/read about other people or organizations.
But I DO know that you've seen it on kenponet.  Why is it
okay for you to question other seniors in the same fashion
that I've questioned you,  yet when I ask IMPARTIALLY
you get all defensive, and mad at me?  I have no beef
with you dude!  I tried to ask, civilly, but since that can't
be done, blow this off, don't even reply.  I'm a moderator
here, and as such, I have a responsibility to keep things
focused and prevent flame wars, which this obviously is
wading into, so let's just drop this all together.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 5, 2002)

All you had to do was email me, and if I was getting bent out of shape, you definitely would have known it.     In the future, please be courteous enough to ask questions such as these off the public forums as it only creates problems.


Have a great Kenp day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 5, 2002)

> 4) Mr Tatum's style of kenpo focuses on speed and not on power.



All of Mr. Tatums story, and his dealings with Ed Parker.  But I do know for a fact his isn't the only studio that doesn't have a picture of Ed Parker.  I have one of Edmunds original pictures that he drew, and i am not sure i would put it up in a studio of mine (if i ever get one) because i wouldn't want it to get torn up or stolen.

As for Mr. Tatum focusing on speed and not power, i also have seen for myself that he has Both.  He has an explosive power that is very impressive, i know this because i have felt it.  He is also quick, and well controlled with his actions.  He is not a big man, but i can assure you I wouldn't want to be on the other end of his strikes.  

Clyde,

  Thanks for all the confidence.  It is greatly appreciated.  Talk to you later man.


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Clyde ... this forum seems to be fairly successful at staying out
> of political fights and what not.  I like it this way! Also note that
> ...



Kirk, 
     I too am probably more of a begginer then you and I had heard alot of these things. Remember what Mr. Parker said about hearing, seeing, and feeling? It falls along with that. I recently met Mr. Tatum (and bugged Clyde to death) when they came to KC. Here are my thoughts on a few of your questions......
     1) Is this really that important? I train in my garage and have a poster from a maxim magazine I bought..I still tribute the art to Mr parker. So does Mr Tatum...when speaking he constantly mentions Mr Parker and does more then a fair share of giving him credit. Dont always believe the hype.
     2) This seminar was in public so I would say he does.
     3) I dont know this, but getting your buddies together to promote you to me is just as bad, He was wearing an 8th in the videos I have so he did not skip straight to 10th  if thats the case i guess.
     4) Just like any other senior let him hit you.....hes not big but hes got power....you have to feel it i guess
     5) Dont know 
     6) Should you really have to??? remember what your parents said about jumping off a bridge because your friends do?
     7) Dont know....but I have never attended a school that did not think it was better then the others...I have heard things like this roll of the ton of other seniors if thats the case
     8) Dont know

Kirk,
  I can vouch for you being a good guy who can make good conversations, Clydes a great guy too I wouldnt worry about a flame war. just be yourself. Being in Kenpo makes me feel like Im hanging out in the local hair salon sometimes. it shouldnt be that way I show respect for all and you shouldnt have to pick and choose who you like to be part of a group. happy 4th everyone enjoy the holiday


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *
> 
> ...





Tanks Brian, me wuvs  U2  LOL.    Take care on this holiday now and don't let all the Kansas drunks get past you, I think we've already had 4 deaths here in Cali. and it's just begun.   I'm in the middle of trying to get my primary HDD to boot instead of the secondary and it's bugging the hell out of me cuz everything is set right.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 5, 2002)

I just had to reload my machine because i lost a registry file.  And i couldn't get it to take a copy of the new one.  I love computers.


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey Jeff at least you have the voltage right on your power supply  Clyde I feel your pain!! been there. I built my system too.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *Hey Jeff at least you have the voltage right on your power supply  Clyde I feel your pain!! been there. I built my system too. *




Hey dude, got it to work but still having problems identifying CD from the HD.   It recognizes it all but  put the other drive where the CD was on the display.   Still plucking away but while I was at PicNSave today I picked up a handy cordless mouse and keyboard for $40 , I'm using it right now and I love it LOL.


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 5, 2002)

Who has a picture of William K.S. Chow in their Dojo? Does the lack of such a picture/portrait make a Kenpo Dojo illigitimate?

I've heard Mr. Tatum mention Mr. Parker, but that's only my experience.

Promotions... Didn't Mr. Parker tie on a tenth without a formal promotion. I think that both men could back it up.

You've got the wrong man pictured there... Mr. Mills is the man you are thinking of. Mr. Tatum believes in speed too, but to analyze the difference, you would have to define the use of the word speed as it pertains to both of their philosophies.

Mr. Tatum and Mr. Mills will both agree that the speed (velocity) of a weapon to it's target will define the amount of damage that it will inflict...

Mr. Mills emphasises the time (or speed) between strikes.

(I have expereinced that you have to vary the rythm of your strikes in order to insure the effectiveness of your technique... I'm sure Clyde will agree.)

Mr. Tatum hasn't ever claimed to be Mr. Parker's successor... In my expereince he has been called Mr. Parker's protige many times, even by Mr. Parker himself (There a a couple of Magazine Articles that back this up)... On the other hand Mr. Planas did have an article that featured him in Black Belt Magazine a few years ago that pictured him as the man most qualified to lead the I.K.K.A. after Mr. Parker's passing.

I can't blame Mr. Tatum for divorcing himself from a majority of the Kenpo Communiy. The political crap just isn't worth it... I've been there, and experienced it first hand. (Here, lemme give you a hug, just don't pay attention to the knife I have in my hand.)

As for Dan Inosanto, I don't know him, although I have been to his school. He seems like a nice man. But, who cares what Tatum said about Dan Inosanto? Maybe the statement was taken out of context... Maybe Tatum didn't hear the question? (Watchout, you could be misquoted too... It's happened to me, and I ain't anybody [although Mr. Chapel disagrees...] **Laughing**)

As for Mr. Planas' Kenpo having holes in it... I have a slight problem with some of the things that Planas says from time to time. (WOW, I disagreed with a Kenpo Senior... I might die tomorrow. I'd better have my will drafted right now and kiss my family goodbye.)

*NOW I HAVE A QUESTION:*

If you could ask any KENPO SENIOR a question, What would you ask him and why? (You might not wanna waste it on a silly political question, an opportunity jut presented itself to you, weather your smart enough to realize it or not.)

Sincerely,
Billy Lear

P.S. There are 5 Kenpo Seniors that I have not met personally. They are: Joe Polanzo, Lee Wedlake, Mike Pick, Dave Hebler, and Tom Kelly. Trust me... all of the seniors I've met have issues just like anyone else. In the long run... aren't we all human?:shrug:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 5, 2002)

Damn Billy, you sound like me which is why I like  you so much   Big Hugs and Kisses (but at least you see the knife LOL).


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kirk (Jul 5, 2002)

Okay, I already posted that I'm gonna let it go.  Why can't you?




> weather your smart enough to realize it or not



I didn't come in here insulting you, why do you come here 
insulting me?


----------



## ikenpo (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *NOW I HAVE A QUESTION:*
> 
> ...



Man Billy,

That wasn't very nice (the smart enough comment that is...), but I know you didn't mean it the way Kirk took it. When I met Kirk he seemed like a nice enough fellow, but what he didn't realize is that on the internet EVERYTHING isn't fair game. Everyone isn't Mr. C, Doc or Edmund...who will just give it to you good,bad or ugly. How does it go, "The truth is..."

I'm sure any number of people could have answered his questions, but as Clyde said this wasn't the place to ask them (not that the answer would be much different via email I'm guessing, but at least he wouldn't have gotten jumped on in public). As an orange belt I'm sure Kirk, like so many other unsuspecting under belts just assumed everyone could ask just anything of anyone (Mr. C has given people that privledge, and believe me it is a privledge). Of course that isn't the case and now he knows. 

Also remember we're down here in lil ole Texas and not in the Mecca of Kenpo so most have no idea about just how hot some of these subjects actually are. 

What he could have done was hang out for a while develop a relationship with some of the Seniors (or non-Seniors) on the chat boards and then ask one of them via e-mail. Maybe one of them would share some of their insight. I think he asked Clyde thinking he could get some truthful answers since Clyde will talk about (almost) anything and give it to ya straight.

Now he can say, "mental note....don't ask Clyde any questions about his instructor if they could be perceived as negative...or you could have one 6th pissed at you and a bunch of newbies to his organization trying to defend something they don't anything about"

The fact that there are only 5 Kenpo Seniors on this planet that you haven't met boggles my mind, but if you say so. 

To the final question, I would probably just ask any one of them how they were doing? The reason being that I don't think any ONE question is going to provide me some great Kenpo insight. I'd much rather have a few years to train with them on their specialty in the system, but if that's not possible, I'll settle for hopefully making a friend.

jb:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry Kirk,

Although I was responding to your questions directly, that comment ("weather your smart enough to realize it or not") in particular was directed at everyone in general. Not you.

Hasta,
Billy Lear

P.S. I won't dwell anymore.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...





I'm more than willing to answer questions as long as they're not prefaced with a negative tone such as "I know there's a story behind this" or " I know these allegations would be denied".   Damn right that's gonna piss me off, would you expect anything less when asked about things like that.     I'm an honest, no BS kinda guy, but there is a limit to what I'll take.    For the record, I did attempt to answer all the questions on  Kirk's  PM but it took up too much room and didn't take.   I then tried again to his email but it wouldn't let me do that either so I blew it off.      If anybody wants to know something they can get ahold of me by email and I'll send em' my phone # happily, to chat and have a good time.     

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 5, 2002)

Mental Note,

Don't post about anything, becuase the appearance of ignorance is bliss. Even if your not in Texas. (Just pullin' your leg dude.)

Later,
Billy Lear


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *I'm more than willing to answer questions as long as they're not prefaced with a negative tone such as "I know there's a story behind this" or " I know these allegations would be denied".*



Larry Tatum isn't really better looking than me is he?

I just don't know if I could handle that...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 6, 2002)

Ok we've had a question that may have been long and maybe stated at the wrong time and place . WE've had answeres. 
  NOW lets get back to more friendly ground and learn from one another.
 Tshadowchaser
 Moderator


----------



## Kirk (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> 
> *I'm more than willing to answer questions as long as they're not prefaced with a negative tone such as "I know there's a story behind this" or " I know these allegations would be denied".   Damn right that's gonna piss me off, would you expect anything less when asked about things like that*



I knew they weren't complimentary, but I didn't mean to imply a 
negative tone.  I'm sorry for that.  I wasn't making an attempt to
piss you off, sincerley.  I've learned my lesson here.  But I do feel
that keeping things quiet is no way to resolve things, either.  

Clyde, I hope you don't feel I actually had the cajones to try to
piss you off, I'm not a moron.  Note on another thread, I had 
expressed my respect for you, and your knowledge.

Again, to everyone here, I apologize.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 6, 2002)

Actually, it is great fun when I piss Clyde off!  He doesn't know where I live so his next door neighbor really catches it!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan "The Phantom" Farmer


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

runs deep!

:asian:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...





No Problem Kirk, next order of business.   If you would like to chat, shoot me an email and I'll give  you my  phone # for anything you'd like to talk about.


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Kirk,

Pissing Clyde off does have consequences. I just wouldn't try to throw down with him after doing it... he might rip your leg off and beat you to death with it. Seriously, I don't think he was that offended by what you said, he just gets a little tempermental when they forget to clean out his cage at least once a week. Don't worry about it. You're cool.

All joking aside, Clyde and I are pretty good friends, and have managed to stay that way even though we train at a rival schools (which is something that people have questioned before). 

Clyde is a no ******** kinda guy... he isn't angry that you asked your question, only that you asked in a public place that put him in a bind... While Clyde may not have a problem with responding publicly to your inquiry... Mr. Tatum might not want every orriface of his body probed on the internet, and Clyde respects that. If I were in Clyde's position I would've been a little angry too.

Take Care,
Billy Lear

APOLOGY ACCEPTED CAPTAIN NEEDA...:jediduel:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 7, 2002)

some days you should just take in the sun  and wipe your nose....
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 7, 2002)

Or as I am constantly telling people, never miss a good opportunity to shut up!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 7, 2002)

> Or as I am constantly telling people, never miss a good opportunity to shut up!




I like that!  I have never heard it quite like that before...usually it is just "Shut Up"


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 7, 2002)

You want me to shut up? I suppose that I should shut up then right?


WRONG!!!


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *You want me to shut up?*



Well that is the dream...
 

Heh heh heh...


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 7, 2002)

I merely liked the way it was phrased....that is all...


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *I merely liked the way it was phrased....that is all... *



I'm keeping *MY NOSE* out of it for now on. Now if you'll excuse me I have to go kick my DAWG!!!:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _*
> Now if you'll excuse me I have to go kick my DAWG!!!:rofl:
> *



Hey  

You leave my Ronin alone!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *Now if you'll excuse me I have to go kick my DAWG!!!*



Oh Billah! I loooooooOOOOOooove you!
:rofl:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 8, 2002)

I wuv you too Bubbles!!! **Boot to the head**


----------

